
WeWork in Talks with SoftBank to Double Valuation to as Much as $40B - josephjrobison
https://www.wsj.com/articles/wework-in-talks-with-softbank-to-double-valuation-to-as-much-as-40-billion-1528923090
======
hendzen
This is an old article. You probably meant to post this one:
[https://www.wsj.com/articles/softbank-discusses-taking-
major...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/softbank-discusses-taking-majority-
stake-in-wework-1539127641?mod=hp_lead_pos1)

